# Most accurate & "Best" Quartz under $1K?



## Mediocre

I am sure I could find this with in depth searching. Some brief searches did not return results, so I thought it best to just make a thread.

What are the most accurate quartz watch(es) available for under $1,000 USD?

Question 2: What do YOU consider the best quartz under $1,000?

I would love to acquire a Citizen Chronomaster at some point in the not too distant future, but that is not an option right now.

Thanks


----------



## Andrew McGregor

*Re: Mist accurate & "Best" Quartz under $1K?*

This has to be close to the best value, since there are few current production HAQs for any less (Citizen AR4000-55E, there is also a white dial version, about $750):








You could also look at this (Christopher Ward C7 COSC IRR, about $825):







Christopher Ward usually have a COSC HAQ Chronograph in their range, they're all limited editions.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

*Re: Mist accurate & "Best" Quartz under $1K?*

The Seiko Dolce SACM167 may be slightly cheaper than than Citizen AR4000. Both are rated +-10spy by their respective manufacturers.


----------



## Sabresoft

*Re: Mist accurate & "Best" Quartz under $1K?*

I can't resist, but FWIW, there's also the ugly, huge (52 mm), virtually unreadable, Invicta Jason Taylor COSC watch, that I saw recently "discounted" to $699.00.

It runs an ETA 251.233, and if you register your watch with Invicta they'll even send you the COSC certificate, or so they claim.

Invicta Reserve Specialty Subaqua Jason Taylor COSC Limited Edition Swiss Chronograph Watch w/ Case ShopHQ.com


----------



## edlee

*Re: Mist accurate & "Best" Quartz under $1K?*

The eZ430 Chronos watch from Texas Instruments costs less than $100, including shipping. The eZ430 Chronos watch requires calibration over several weeks and the use of the software from Catalin, another user here. The accuracy will vary from watch to watch, as I have discovered, having bought 3 of the ez430 Chronos watches, but I think you could reasonably expect an accuracy of 5 seconds per year.


----------



## xtratomic

*Re: Mist accurate & "Best" Quartz under $1K?*



Andrew McGregor said:


> This has to be close to the best value, since there are few current production HAQs for any less (Citizen AR4000-55E, there is also a white dial version, about $750):
> View attachment 1418474
> 
> 
> You could also look at this (Christopher Ward C7 COSC IRR, about $825):
> View attachment 1418480
> 
> Christopher Ward usually have a COSC HAQ Chronograph in their range, they're all limited editions.


Citizen AR4000-55E can be purchase below 600Us $+import taxes through Rakuten Global website. Pretty good deal for a Solar Citizen HAQ Exceed Line. Being from the Exceed Line you can expect high quality materials and construction, I like the very thin profile of that watch, Sapphire glass, Titanium with Duratech and the clasp looks great too. If you don't care about a date window and like the look of that watch I can't think of a better deal in a HAQ.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## webvan

*Re: Mist accurate & "Best" Quartz under $1K?*

I'd add "end-user adjustable" as a criteria, as there's nothing more annoying than owning an HAQ that's not performing to specs and/or ageing out of specs! That only leaves ETA based HAQs, excluding the Breitling B79 Aerospace and the DS-2 Certina, only the the latter being under $1k.


----------



## dirkpitt73

*Re: Mist accurate & "Best" Quartz under $1K?*

If you're patient you can pickup an older Sinn UX for around $1,200, ditto (maybe less) for a Breitling Colt II. Both much more "tool watchy" than the JDMs.


----------



## Igorek

*Re: Mist accurate & "Best" Quartz under $1K?*

Citizen and Casio Edifice both radio controlled and solar power for around ~$300 are excellent. There are also Citizen Signature and Oceanus which are a little under or over $1000


----------



## webvan

*Re: Mist accurate & "Best" Quartz under $1K?*

RC < > HAQ, think of it as automatic setting of a watch, i.e. it's convenient.


----------



## ronalddheld

*Re: Mist accurate & "Best" Quartz under $1K?*



Igorek said:


> Citizen and Casio Edifice both radio controlled and solar power for around ~$300 are excellent. There are also Citizen Signature and Oceanus which are a little under or over $1000


Those RC watches are not intrinsically accurate.


----------



## Mediocre

*Re: Mist accurate & "Best" Quartz under $1K?*

Thanks for the responses so far. After I joined WUS I went on a mechanical watch spree. After wearing mechanicals on a couple business trips and dealing with some level of inconsistency, I see the appeal of a HAQ. I like the idea of a solar HAQ, as I have been very pleased with my Eco Drives. It is not a requirements though.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## dicioccio

*Re: Mist accurate & "Best" Quartz under $1K?*

The only solar powered high accuracy quartz is made by Citizen with caliber A010 (models AQ1xxx) but they cost more than 1K...


----------



## Mediocre

*Re: Mist accurate & "Best" Quartz under $1K?*



dicioccio said:


> The only solar powered high accuracy quartz is made by Citizen with caliber A010 (models AQ1xxx) but they cost more than 1K...


I thought the first response to this thread displayed a solar HAQ for under $1K?


----------



## Andrew McGregor

*Re: Mist accurate & "Best" Quartz under $1K?*

And so it did; although, given that you're interested in a travel watch, I thought I'd pop back up and say, I wouldn't actually recommend that one. It's HAQ all right, but it does not have an independent hour hand nor any world time features. For travel, what I actually use is an AT8020 World Chronograph, which is RC not HAQ but does have all the world time features; it's plenty accurate enough even without an RC signal. There's a whole range of World Chronograph models so you can pick one with looks you like.


----------



## dicioccio

*Re: Mist accurate & "Best" Quartz under $1K?*



Mediocre said:


> I thought the first response to this thread displayed a solar HAQ for under $1K?


Right, I forgot just that model !! The problem is that model has very basic functions, that is why I've never considered to buy one. Anyway it is very elengant, dressy, slim, and lightweight.


----------



## Mediocre

*Re: Mist accurate & "Best" Quartz under $1K?*



dicioccio said:


> Right, I forgot just that model !! The problem is that model has very basic functions, that is why I've never considered to buy one. Anyway it is very elengant, dressy, slim, and lightweight.


I agree. It looks great IMHO, but for travel I would appreciate more function.


----------



## blackbolt

Casual: Seiko Tuna
Dress: Omega SMP quartz electric blue, might be lucky to get an used one under 1k

Those may not necessarily be the most accurate, but can't beat them for the money.


----------



## dicioccio

*Re: Mist accurate & "Best" Quartz under $1K?*



Mediocre said:


> I agree. It looks great IMHO, but for travel I would appreciate more function.


If you would consider also RC watches, take a look at the Casio OCW-S100 1AJF: simply flawless...


----------



## everose

dicioccio said:


> If you would consider also RC watches, take a look at the Casio OCW-S100 1AJF: simply flawless...


I agree. For me the Oceanus RC line-up probably seems to offer the most appealing mix of vfm/tech/aesthetics in the higher quality (but below $1k) RC arena.



Mediocre said:


> I would love to acquire a Citizen Chronomaster at some point in the not too distant future, but that is not an option right now.
> 
> Thanks


Hmmmm :think:,.....You could buy an Eco-Drive The Citizen AQ1000-### for around $1650 plus shipping thanks to favourable exchange rates. If that's what you are *really* aiming for then why not just wait a little longer until you have the extra funds available?!!

(pic from Citizen.jp)
AQ1000-66E


----------



## Fer Guzman

*Re: Mist accurate & "Best" Quartz under $1K?*

If you're very, very, very patient you can find a chronomaster for 1-1.25k. Otherwise I would get a solar titanium atomic watch from seiko, citizen, or casio. I think seiko/citizen make nicer looking ones, but the best bang per buck is Casio, only downside is some don't have interchangeable bracelets and if you want a coating for the titanium the less expensive one's which is the lineage line, don't have coatings, but their also like 350-400. I use to have an LCW-M150TD and I would be pretty content with it, if I could put a leather strap on it.


----------



## ronalddheld

I agree that you should save and buy the watch you really want.


----------



## woodville63

I picked up an old style The Citizen off Yahoo Japan for about $500. http://auctions.search.yahoo.co.jp/...mode=2&slider=0&tab_ex=commerce&s1=cbids&o1=a

Use Chrome for auto-translate and I buy using FromJapan.


----------



## woodville63

10% off Rakuten via FJ Rakuten: citizen a660 - Shopping Japanese products from Japan 17-21 March Purchasing Japanese items and delivering straight to your door!?FROM JAPAN LIMITED They do this every 2 or 3 months.


----------



## Mediocre

Thanks, but I can't read much on there lol


----------



## jkpa

*Re: Mist accurate & "Best" Quartz under $1K?*

I really like the new Certina DS-2 chronographs. Approx EUR 800 iirc


----------



## chris01

*Re: Mist accurate & "Best" Quartz under $1K?*



jkpa said:


> I really like the new Certina DS-2 chronographs. Approx EUR 800 iirc


Much less than that, and available to US buyers, if you know how. 

PM me if you need help.


----------



## GlennO

Mediocre said:


> Thanks, but I can't read much on there lol


I found the easiest solution is to use google chrome as my browser since it automatically translates text to English.


----------



## Mediocre

GlennO said:


> I found the easiest solution is to use google chrome as my browser since it automatically translates text to English.


Thanks, I did not realize that. I will try it in Chrome


----------



## SirPaulGerman

Seiko Dolce , less than $500

Seiko SACM107 Dolce Men&apos;s Watch | eBay


----------



## Tsarli

Are "Railroad Approved" watches considered HAQs?


----------



## Triton9

Best quartz under 1k? Bulova precisionist


----------



## ronalddheld

Tsarli said:


> Are "Railroad Approved" watches considered HAQs?


What railroad approved watches have accuracies within 20s/y or are RC/GPS?


----------



## Quotron

SirPaulGerman said:


> Seiko Dolce , *less than $500*
> 
> Seiko SACM107 Dolce Men&apos;s Watch | eBay


Math


----------



## webvan

Do they even still make watches with that "label"? Was there any accuracy requirement?


----------



## Tsarli

ronalddheld said:


> What railroad approved watches have accuracies within 20s/y or are RC/GPS?


I don't know, you tell me. Geez.


----------



## ronalddheld

Tsarli said:


> I don't know, you tell me. Geez.


None AFAIK


----------



## Mediocre

Triton9 said:


> Best quartz under 1k? Bulova precisionist


Posted this thread in the HAQ forum. Is a Precisionist HAQ?


----------



## ronalddheld

Maybe by listed spec but not so practically, given many examples in its thread.


----------



## SirPaulGerman

Quotron said:


> Math


I guess i did not check the ebay , i was under the impression that was less than $500


----------



## yourdudeness080

You should be looking at Longines Hydroconquest Quartz









And Citizen signature series like the flyback moonphase


----------



## dicioccio

As far as I know, none of the Citizen signature have a high accuracy so, despite being very good watches, they don't fall in the OP request.

I don't know much about the Longines Hydroconquest but I'm afraid it is also in the case above...


----------



## Mavrobasilis

For ca. 500GBP, the Wempe Zeitmeister is a tasty, albeit very dressy, HEQ option.


----------



## ronalddheld

One really should be limiting suggestions to HAQ watches


----------



## Mediocre

ronalddheld said:


> One really should be limiting suggestions to HAQ watches


That would be nice....I get excited when I see some of the suggestions, thinking "That looks nice, and it is affordable"..........:wait some variable amount of time:.....find out it is not a HAQ :-(


----------



## Mavrobasilis

Apologies if my post was misleading; the Zeitmeister is HAQ (ETA TC iIrc). 
It is a quality item too, but the design is not to my taste.


----------



## Eeeb

Used VHPs are well under $1K and are as accurate as TC watches can be made, currently. They deserve mention. (And they come in a variety of styles, few of which look like they were looted from Russian submarines LOL)


----------



## chris01

Eeeb said:


> Used VHPs are well under $1K and are as accurate as TC watches can be made, currently. They deserve mention. (And they come in a variety of styles, few of which look like they were looted from Russian submarines LOL)


Excellent recommendation. The early Conquest VHPs are simple 3-hand + date, mostly titanium, and are quite small. Very easy to wear. Avoid the very early (~1985) Li VHP, which isn't user-adjustable. The later Perpetual Calendar models (Flagship + 2 types of Conquest) are bigger and are all steel (some with gold PVD) and are IMHO the best all-round TC you can get, although the Conquest lug/bracelet combination is not very nice.


----------



## Mediocre

More details on VHP's please? That is a new one to me.


----------



## ronalddheld

Mediocre said:


> More details on VHP's please? That is a new one to me.


Perhaps this is a start: https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/history-longines-vhp-320107.html


----------



## chris01

ronalddheld said:


> Perhaps this is a start: https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/history-longines-vhp-320107.html


And I'll add my reasons why the VHP PC is my favourite TC watch:

1. The ETA 252.611 movement gives as good an accuracy as anything else available. You can split hairs about +/- 5 or 10 sec/year but it's all rather dependent on wearing pattern and ambient temperature.

2. Independently adjustable hour hand ("time zone" feature).

3. 100-year perpetual calendar. Set it now and you won't have think about it again for 86 years, even after battery changes.

4. 10-year battery life.

5. Local Longines (Swatch) servicing in many countries. Doesn't have to go back to Japan, Germany, etc.

6. Can be recalibrated in steps of +/- 4 sec/year by an experienced/brave/foolhardy user or an enthusiastic watch maker.

I believe that there is no other watch/movement that ticks all those boxes. If you don't like the Conquest lugs & bracelet, the somewhat rarer Flagship is a conventional design that can also take a strap. You should be able to find decent examples for half your budget.


----------



## Mediocre

Thank you both for the link and information! Searching around for some now to find out what is available.


----------



## chris01

Mediocre said:


> Thank you both for the link and information! Searching around for some now to find out what is available.


I hope you'll find the right watch. If you're unsure about a potential candidate then please ask here; somebody will almost certainly have practical experience.

Can I also try to gently steer you away from a chronograph as your first HAQ. The overall accuracy experience is a bit diluted by the extra complications. I'll give you a comparison based on my six features above. This is based on analogue-only watches, not ana-digi multi-function models, which tend to be way outside your budget and have their own set of issues.

1. They tend to be either ETA or ETA-derived movements, so the accuracy is pretty much the same.

2. Most (all?) will have an independent hour hand.

3. None has a perpetual calendar. You may also find that there no quick set date, so you have to wind the hour hand through 24 hours on short months.

4. Max battery life will be about 5 years.

5. Local(-ish) service is usually not a problem.

6. Some can definitely be recalibrated at home, but not all.

Plus, chronos grab the centre seconds hand for the stopwatch, relegating the running seconds to a sub-dial. This is usually rather small, often sparsely marked, and always subject to being obscured by the other hands. So it's quite difficult to get a high-precision time reading!


----------

